# not sure if anyone can help me...



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hello, i was going to buy my bf fish for christmas, but i asked him, since i didnt know what type he wanted...and he said he didnt want any  i was a little but gutted...but instead he said he really really wants to keep lobsters. (this has come from the friends episode when pheobe said that lobsters mate for life, and rachel is ross's lobster...and the simpsons episode where Homer has a pet lobster pinchy.) anyway...is it possible to keep them? and ive read that they infact dont mate for life...would it be expensive? if anyone can help me...thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear he didn't want his xmas present of fishies  I was going to get my OH some fish, but then thought better of it as his cat would think they were his dinner! :drool:

I've never heared of anyone keeping Lobsters before, well, apart from restuarants lol. Sorry I can't be much help. Hopefully some other people can! Good luck. Tracy. x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

You can get and small cleaner lobsters there more like larger strimps though. from a tropical fish shop. But as full normall lobsters i think there not generally kept as pets. More so kept in tanks in restaurants for the table im afraid.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

sullivan said:


> You can get and small cleaner lobsters there more like larger strimps though. from a tropical fish shop. But as full normall lobsters i think there not generally kept as pets. More so kept in tanks in restaurants for the table im afraid.


I know i shouldn't laugh, but PMSL sullivan - sounded so funny.

Good Luck with your hunt for Lobsters to keep as pets, i think your going to need it.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Tell your boyfriend not to take everything he sees on tv so seriouslynever seen lobsters in fish shops either,tell him its fish or nothing:thumbup1:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> I know i shouldn't laugh, but PMSL sullivan - sounded so funny.
> 
> Good Luck with your hunt for Lobsters to keep as pets, i think your going to need it.


Funny they were talking about lobsters as my daughter was only doing the Phebe impression today. Made me laugh to.


----------



## Phil (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello...try this link below...
Blue lobster, Cherax quadricarinatus | Practical Fishkeeping magazine
Its a start...I have seen small "lobsters" before or to be more precise crayfish sold at BAS in Bolton (as well as rainbow crabs in a few places). But to be honest not small fish friendly or plant friendly. Good Luck!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ooo thank you everybody  crayfish are a good idea...its so sad people eat lobsters  they even squeak if they die in pain  SAVE THE LOBSTERS! i saw some mini crabs the other day...so i might give them a go.... thanks everyone!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> ooo thank you everybody  crayfish are a good idea...its so sad people eat lobsters  they even squeak if they die in pain  SAVE THE LOBSTERS! i saw some mini crabs the other day...so i might give them a go.... thanks everyone!


The squeal they make is apparatley the air rushing through the shell. Still not a nice way to go i aree.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

You can get blue lobsters in most Pets at Home stores. 
They are very entertaining to watch, but a bugger to catch.


----------

